# Craigslist weirdos



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

So, I posted an ad on Craigslist asking for any and all local Haunters to get in touch with me for socializing and prop making fun. Shoulda expected it I guess, but instead I got messages from crazy religious zealots telling me how I need to stop celebrating Satan's holiday and turn my life over to Jesus. SIGH


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL ! Sorry


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Ignorance is so unattractive. Why do people associate the devil with Halloween, anyway?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

It is ridiculous. First off, why do people feel the need to make all kinds of judgements about what everyone else is doing? Did I ASK for their opinion? And secondly, I would have to say that I have known many agnostics, atheists, buddhists, pagans, etc who act in a manner that Christ would aprrove of more than some "Christians" do!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Werd MorbidMariah!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well on a more positive note did anyone respond that actually wanted to get together? If not why don't you post in the Gatherings and Events on this forum? Craigslist does have a lot of wackos that come out of the wood work, so I wouldn't let it bother you. I am Catholic and believe me there is a lot of crap you can say about that religion, but I will be nice and keep my mouth shut!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I was having a conversation just a few days ago with a christian friend and me and her agreed that if a person is going to be judgmental and hate one holiday, they should hate all of them. Every single holiday in America has roots in a variety of cultures and religions and most of them are not christian. The biggest Christian Holiday of all has more pagan traditions then Halloween does. In celebration of Jesus' birth Christians decorate a pine tree, hang mistletoe, drink egg nog, eat a yule log, hang lights, give gifts, and many other traditions which are far far older then any kind of Christianity. Christmas is just, Mithra's birthday + Saturnalia + Yule +Jesus = Santa claus...wait what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Eeek - for sure, follow Joiseygal's suggestion. You're bound to find fellow fanatics in no time!


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

God wants spiritual fruits, not religious nuts. The problem with many of these born again christians is that many have birth defects. These people I find are in the minority, but the problem is that they can be the loudest. Our favorite priest came to one of our Halloween parties (in costume), he even showed up a day early to help decorate and carve pumpkins. He is now a bishop, so Halloween is not really aginst church teachings except in the minds of a few narrow minded zealots. Next time just tell them " Go sell crazy someplace else. We're all stocked up here."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Tinman said:


> God wants spiritual fruits, not religious nuts. The problem with many of these born again christians is that many have birth defects. These people I find are in the minority, but the problem is that they can be the loudest. Our favorite priest came to one of our Halloween parties (in costume), he even showed up a day early to help decorate and carve pumpkins. He is now a bishop, so Halloween is not really aginst church teachings except in the minds of a few narrow minded zealots. Next time just tell them " Go sell crazy someplace else. We're all stocked up here."


As a son who had three pastors for fathers as I was growing up- you said it brilliantly Tinman!!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

After a response like that Mariah, kind of makes me believe that to eliminate the nuts is to eliminate what makes them grow, or at the very least severly prune back the tree...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would have been better for you if you had told them you were a recovery sex addict.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Joisey, nope. No "real" responses.  I actually did post the same ad on here, in the gatherings and events section, but as of yet, no responses. Guess I'll just wait and see...

And GothicCandle, I was just thinking today about how totally rooted in pagan traditions Easter is. Made me like Easter a whole lot more! hehehe


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you looked into Az Haunters? http://azhaunters.ning.com/
They are in Phoenix but still not that far. I'm in San Diego and just joined. A very helpful group. Currently they are working on a 3 axis skull build.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XJfRzNOJNE&NR=1"]YouTube- Eddie Izzard - Easter and Christmas[/nomedia]


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree with halstaff http://azhaunters.ning.com/ I am in Mesa but I know there are members there from Tucson.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't wait for the reaction, Tomorrow, Easter Sunday, There is a zombie crawl in Phili. I'm not sure of all the details or i would definetly be going. I think it's a wonderful idea, But i still think someone will catch flack for it!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Halstaff and Darkstar....yep, I am indeed a member of AZHaunters. But sadly I couldn't make it to the first meeting this year (the one that just happened). And while I plan to make it to next month's, it would just be awesome to have someone nearby to go get a coffee with and talk props, ya know? The trek up to Phoenix and back is often hard for me to do with work and all, especially not just to meet someone for coffee and a chat. My one Haunter pal from Tucson has apparently been pretty tied up with stuff at home and work, because I haven't had a good chat with him since Halloween.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> No "real" responses.  I actually did post the same ad on here, in the gatherings and events section, but as of yet, no responses. Guess I'll just wait and see...


Try www.garageoevilnetwork.com 

I started a Colorado group there in February, and we already have 18 members and have had a Drink N Think get-together, and have a Make N Take planned for April 17th.

Evil Andrew


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm glad for you, Andrew. That's awesome. But why the hell won't any locals around here come out and play?!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

As if I needed another reason not to post on Craig's list.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I know with a pastor who does an amazing haunt, I'm sure he would have somthing to say about the Satanic ways he likes to worship, he was truly an informative person he had knowledge of make up tips fake wounds and even made a vortex tunnel to trap all the children to boil their blood in order for him to drink it.Yes he was truly a worshiper of
Satan how dare he celebrate halloween. I absolutly despise these narrow minded idiots who have been brainwashed into believing its Satans Holiday


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awe MorbidMariah...it will be o.k.
Forget Craigslist, it is full of crazies and predators. 

I second Garage of Evil...I bet you can find a few folks in your area there.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the comments on this thread, I'm just sitting here saying, "amen" to myself as I'm reading. Self-righteous ignorance can be a scary thing. I had some woman knock on my door last October, the minute I opened the door she said, "Do you consider yourself a Satan worshipper?" If only I had known she were comming, I could have prepared a far more clever response... 
I'm sorry you were slammed by those crazies. I'm trying to put together a group in my area too, I guess I won't try craigslist.


----------



## TheBoogieMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey MORBIDMARIAH ..
you said ---



> But why the hell won't any locals around here come out and play?!


And in a guess and answering your question .....

maybe they know you​
 only joking​


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

GothicCandle said:


> YouTube- Eddie Izzard - Easter and Christmas


ROFL... Love Eddie Izzard... in drag or not he's funny as hell LOL


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

MorbidMariah said:


> So, I posted an ad on Craigslist asking for any and all local Haunters to get in touch with me for socializing and prop making fun. Shoulda expected it I guess, but instead I got messages from crazy religious zealots telling me how I need to stop celebrating Satan's holiday and turn my life over to Jesus. SIGH


The last part is where I would have gotten in trouble cuz I would have said "I did give my life over to Jesus! But, he said it was too scary and gave it back!" LOL


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> It is ridiculous. First off, why do people feel the need to make all kinds of judgements about what everyone else is doing? Did I ASK for their opinion? And secondly, I would have to say that I have known many agnostics, atheists, buddhists, pagans, etc who act in a manner that Christ would aprrove of more than some "Christians" do!


I have relatives that are very religious (and Catholic). Another very religious friend gives me props (gave me Semour if you saw that thread) They love the way I celebrate All Hallows Eve. They participate. They find no problem with mega-haunters. I think that no one listens to the craiglist troll types so they take pot shots where they can.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, some people are just.....BLECH. Well, I joined GOE's AZ chapter. Looks like mostly the folks from the AZHaunters site.  Can't wait to meet up with those folks later this month.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Peanut5150 said:


> ROFL... Love Eddie Izzard... in drag or not he's funny as hell LOL


He is. And always right!



MorbidMariah said:


> It is ridiculous. First off, why do people feel the need to make all kinds of judgements about what everyone else is doing? Did I ASK for their opinion? And secondly, I would have to say that I have known many agnostics, atheists, buddhists, pagans, etc who act in a manner that Christ would aprrove of more than some "Christians" do!


in the words of Gandhi: I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Talk about CraigsList WEIRDOS.......  http://www.aolnews.com/crime/articl...w-his-craigslist-ad-for-diamond-ring/19469483


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I gotta say, after having some super crummy experiences with people on CL and hearing alot of stories like these, I think I'm done with CL. :undecidekin:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I think I 'm gonna try it I like crazies I'll crawl into their heads and wreak havoc...I went to church last sunday for the first time in years and people asked what my hobbies were and I said halloween props I got mixed opinions none really said too much but I guess begin 6ft 4 ...bald ...with a half sleeve on 1 arm and a no mustached goatee with a psychotic look in my eye what are you really gonna say LOL I love god and he hasnt said I cant build props so untill he does I'm gonna keep on rocking


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm moving this since it's getting away from halloween.


----------

